# A few Before & After Pixs..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just trying out the camera at night & in daylight.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

*A few more pixs*

Heres a few more not much snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

*Last ones ....*

Last few pixs snow already melted.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics. Those lots (especially the 1st one) look ideal for ease of plowing...as long as there's no cars im sure. Nice stuff


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

When taking snow pics at night, try to turn the flash off and hold the camera as still as possible. Depending on how much natural light is available, some pics come out really well. Just a thought in case you hadn't tried that. By the way, nice pics.


----------

